# Crazy thoughts



## china77 (Aug 27, 2010)

Okay, So lately my dp/dr been mild or in and out. I can have one week and the next week I am fine and it's been this way since July now. Now it seem like I'm starting to have crazy thoughts with it. I know that dp is a form of anxiety, but am I suppose to have crazy ass thoughts with this? For instance, I wondered what if I cant use my hands to write or do anything anymore, or what if I cant chew anymore, or what if I cant lift my head or why does my head feel heavy and wonder if I cut it will it feel better. I mean who thinks about cutting their head off, so when I had that thought it cause me to have a little panic attack. Sometimes my body just feel numb. So when you have dp/dr are these thoughts normal or am I just going nuts?


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

china77 said:


> Okay, So lately my dp/dr been mild or in and out. I can have one week and the next week I am fine and it's been this way since July now. Now it seem like I'm starting to have crazy thoughts with it. I know that dp is a form of anxiety, but am I suppose to have crazy ass thoughts with this? For instance, I wondered what if I cant use my hands to write or do anything anymore, or what if I cant chew anymore, or what if I cant lift my head or why does my head feel heavy and wonder if I cut it will it feel better. I mean who thinks about cutting their head off, so when I had that thought it cause me to have a little panic attack. Sometimes my body just feel numb. So when you have dp/dr are these thoughts normal or am I just going nuts?


Yes, these thoughts are perfectly normal. I used to/still do have thoughts of what if I become incoherent and can't talk or walk or perform any basic tasks anymore? Or what if I become so dissociated that I become invisible and don't exist anymore. Just crazy thoughts like that. So yeah, don't worry...you're experiencing thoughts within the normal range of this condition.


----------



## Kpanic (Sep 12, 2010)

insaticiable said:


> Yes, these thoughts are perfectly normal. I used to/still do have thoughts of what if I become incoherent and can't talk or walk or perform any basic tasks anymore? Or what if I become so dissociated that I become invisible and don't exist anymore. Just crazy thoughts like that. So yeah, don't worry...you're experiencing thoughts within the normal range of this condition.


You're thoughts are very normal. No need to worry about it. I question everything; is that tree real, is this really my houese, is my face really my face etc.. As you can see thoughts are normal especially crazy thoughts. It is simply anxiety.


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

china77 said:


> Okay, So lately my dp/dr been mild or in and out. I can have one week and the next week I am fine and it's been this way since July now. Now it seem like I'm starting to have crazy thoughts with it. I know that dp is a form of anxiety, but am I suppose to have crazy ass thoughts with this? For instance, I wondered what if I cant use my hands to write or do anything anymore, or what if I cant chew anymore, or what if I cant lift my head or why does my head feel heavy and wonder if I cut it will it feel better. I mean who thinks about cutting their head off, so when I had that thought it cause me to have a little panic attack. Sometimes my body just feel numb. So when you have dp/dr are these thoughts normal or am I just going nuts?


That's hella normal I guess, since I have all that and more


----------



## Kellysmom (Sep 23, 2010)

I agree with what the others said. You are not crazy...it's all part of the dp. My head is full of "what if, what if, what if?" I was obsessed for a few days wondering, "what if I take this knife while I'm half asleep in the night and stab my husband with it?" What a scary thought, but of course, it never happened. It was just the dp talking.


----------



## Crazy-Thoughts (Oct 20, 2010)

Indeed, these crazy thoughts are very typical for this. I have had to deal with them for quite some time now. It gets better over time.


----------



## piescoffer (Dec 10, 2009)

Yeah - I can relate to this, my thoughts are all over the place questioning everything as well, why do we look like we do? how do we talk? what if I can't talk anymore, what if my inner self leaves me altogether? What is a language and how do I understand it speak it or write it? ........ I could go on all night - it will all go away eventually, it just gets worse sometimes when the anxiety gets heightened for a period of time.


----------

